# Will a John Deere 5093e



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

handle a Kuhn GMD 700 well in bahai grass? I know my old 600 would slip belts in rank bahai.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

sharpen the blades and tighten the belts... adjust tilt to help the bahia flow over the cutterbar. The only other thing you might want on the 5093 is ballast on the left rear tire (unless mower is on a caddy, then no problem!)


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

yes. my neighbor does it with a 5083


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, for the reply's


----------

